# OLD BLOOD LINES



## BR0147 (Apr 11, 2009)

IM LOOKING TO BUY A NEW DOG SOON. I REALLY WANT SOMETHING AS CLOSE TO THE DOGS OF OLD AS POSSIBLE. I AM LOOKING FOR A 30-45 POUND MALE, BUT IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE WANTS BIG. I WANT A TRUE GAME BRED DOG. WHERE CAN I FIND ONE?


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

what state are you in?


----------



## BR0147 (Apr 11, 2009)

IM IN ILLINOIS. I LOVE THE BREED AND REALLY LOVE THE TEMPERMENT TOWARDS PEOPLE WITH THESE GAME BRED DOGS.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

am bullies and amstaffs also have great temperment with humans why do you want gamebred?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Gambred dogs are not for the novice handler and when I see people ask these questions It makes me think you have not done research on gambred dogs. They are a dime a dozen in magazines like the Gazette. You can also find many breeders on line by searching. But the last post has a point, do you just want a pet? A show dog? A weight pull dog? Gambred dogs need to a job to do or exercised daily. If you are looking for just a pet there are better options pout there.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

What up Bro, PM me 
To me there's only one kind of Pitbull and thats a Gamebred, If thats what you want then dont settle for anything less! 
I was a newbie once upon a time, and wished I had a mentor but I learned things the hard way, I guess you could say I was once blind but now I see the light, Get whats gonna make you happy! 
Listen and learn, Soak up all info like a sponge, seek the truth, Expect the unexpected with a gamebred And There's only one answer to the what is a real Bulldawg question and that is> GAMEBREDS ARE THE TRUTH!


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

My Gamebred pit is a great pet. PM and i might be able to help you out.


----------

